

Books/Blogs/Suggestion on planning and developing Web Application/Website? - idiotb

Hi there!&#60;p&#62;I have this idea and just equipped myself with Rails. Are there any books/blogs on product development, planning web application or something?
======
arkitaip
Steve Blank's "Four Steps to the Epiphany" is one of the best business books
for tech startups. It's very practical, easy to read and just generally takes
a very no-nonsense approach by guiding you from the initial idea to actually
launching your business. <http://www.stevenblank.com/books.html>

Minor caveat: I found the typography of the book lacking and the design of the
many diagrams to be very confusing. I'm hope these things issues are fixed in
the next edition. This shouldn't discourage you from buying this book.

I've read 37signals' books but they are less practical, more about high level
business principles and the ideology of business of software that 37signals
adheres to. Maybe you will find the stuff inspiring and guiding.
<http://37signals.com/rework/> <http://gettingreal.37signals.com/>

------
staunch
Step 1) Create first version of your site.

Step 2) Get some (more) people to use it. Get their feedback.

Step 3) Improve product based on feedback.

Step 4) Go to Step 2.

------
rguzman
Start small, stay small. <http://www.startupbook.net/>

